# Veteran Industry Artist Releases New How To Book On Color Separations



## Deborah Sexton

Want to learn how to create award-winning color separations for T-shirts? Frustrated with the trial-and-error method of learning how? 

Mitch Different, an industry artist with decades of experience as an art director at high-volume screen printing shops as well as a full-time freelancer, has recently released a book that will shorten the learning curve of any artist or printer trying to separate art for screen printing onto garments. 

Entitled “The Art of T-Shirt Color Separation,” this comprehensive book offers a hands-on approach to separating artwork using Abobe Photoshop. It includes the full gamut of separations including four-color process, simulated process, spot colors, creating white underbases for dark shirts, mixing channels with vector graphics, creating halftones without RIP software, and more. 

Information is presented in a step-by-step format and written in easy-to-understand language that even a non-industry person can understand. The book comes with complete, fully illustrated exercises of working files and a DVD loaded with Photoshop files to be used in the exercises. Check your work against furnished completed separations to help you learn. 

In addition to the book, all you need is Photoshop and a compatible vector program to get started. The book sells for only $49.95 plus shipping and sales tax in Texas. To order, send your full name and address including zip code to [email protected]. Upon receipt of your email, an invoice will be sent via Paypal where you can purchase the book, and it will be shipped out upon receipt of payment. 

_For more information, go to www.mitchdifferent.com ; call _(832) 877-2619; _or email: __[email protected]__._


----------

